# Spray Gun??



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I am using a 1983 model "three-way" spray gun to paint a Rustoleum oil base paint mixture (thinned with mineral spirits) on a few suspension & underhood items.

Since I have not painted much at all with a spray gun, I was not sure how to setup the gun. Options are:

--External mix pressure feed (for latex paints)
--Internal mix pressure feed (oil based paints)
--External mix syphon feed (enamels)

I have only used the syphon feed for painting enamel. Would i use the internal mix setup for painting with the oil based Rustoleum?

Any paint guys out there have thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I would get a piece of sheetmetal (old fender, door, etc.) and test it out, play with the adjustments and see what they do. Different paints, weather and what you are painting (frame, underhood, roof etc.) are gonna impact changes in the spray pattern you want anyway.


----------

